
How to Run CockroachDB on a Raspberry Pi - orangechairs
https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/run-cockroachdb-on-a-raspberry-pi/
======
danesparza
This ends up being a surprisingly helpful tutorial on caveats and workarounds
with Golang and CGO. In addition to being curious about CockroachDB, I've also
been curious about compiling from source with CGO based apps in Golang.
Thanks!

------
mobiuscog
This looks like a perfect addition to my home lab - I have a few PIs lying
around doing nothing (I know, shame on me) and running a distributed DB would
be great to attach to a container-based network.

------
mxuribe
Am I misunderstanding or is cockroachDB in a similar class to couchDB?

~~~
erichocean
Not even close. It's like Google's Spanner database.

------
gravypod
I'm wondering chow CockroachDB will work in a distributed mesh network. I've
never seen someone talk about it but how would this work out?

~~~
teraflop
Well, the basic design of Cockroach (assuming no bugs) prioritizes consistency
over availability, which means that your data should be safe even if the
network is misbehaves arbitrarily. So the really interesting question is, how
much availability can you expect?

"Mesh network" implies that the network should reconfigure itself if
individual nodes or links fail. That's fine, but it will necessarily take some
time to detect a failed connection, which means temporary unavailability while
the database performs a leader election. CockroachDB is sharded, so if any
_single_ shard loses a majority of its nodes or becomes too badly partitioned,
that shard becomes unavailabile until the network is restored. There's a
tradeoff here -- if you're willing to accept slower performance, you can
increase the number of replicas per shard.

(It's also interesting to think about what happens under heavy load. If the
Cockroach daemons are handling requests as fast as they can, then whatever
daemon is responsible for the mesh routing decision-making could become
starved for CPU, leading to high packet loss or intermittent network
partitions.)

~~~
gravypod
Ideally the only thing running on the nodes is a set of programs logging data.
The actual queries should come from outside the network.

Is it possible to get CDB to exfiltrate it's data into a single node or
another cluster of nodes?

------
throwaway7645
Cool and nifty. No joins is a deal breaker though. Maybe that doesn't matter
with a key->value db though.

~~~
erichocean
[https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/cockroachdbs-first-
join/](https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/cockroachdbs-first-join/)

